# Amy Winehouse



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

R.I.P

http://news.yahoo.com/police-singer-amy-winehouse-dies-165343714.html;_ylt=AkPu3dBje1jHCtxkr85Xg2QC9nQA;_ylu=X3oDMTByZ2lpcW43BHBvcwMxBHNlYwNNZWRpYUJyZWFraW5nTmV3cw--;_ylg=X3oDMTJvNTV0MW5uBGludGwDdXMEbGFuZwNlbi11cwRwc3RhaWQDMjNjNTI2NjUtY2I0Yy0zMTIwLTllN2UtNTM4YWRlYzVlYWMzBHBzdGNhdAN3b3JsZARwdANzdG9yeXBhZ2U-;_ylv=3


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

No surprise there. Surprised she lasted this long.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

Another member of the 27 club.


----------



## Mattones (Jul 9, 2006)

hastatus said:


> No surprise there. Surprised she lasted this long.


x2 I had next month in the pool. damn. but still sucks to see anyone young die.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

zippa said:


> Another member of the 27 club.


See, I keep reading this in all the media reports, but I'll be damned if I ever compare her talents to those of Morrison, Hendrix, Joplin and Cobain....


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

TheWayThingsR said:


> See, I keep reading this in all the media reports, but I'll be damned if I ever compare her talents to those of Morrison, Hendrix, Joplin and Cobain....


She definately could drink and sniff as much as Jim did


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

In before the winehouse hate.

She was one of the best songwriters of our time, she relied on her singing ability and songwriting not her looks and dancing like a slut in her videos to get her far.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)




----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

She was extremely talented but apparently didnt do well with the fame.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Traveller said:


> In before the winehouse hate.
> 
> She was one of the best songwriters of our time, she relied on her singing ability and songwriting not her looks and dancing like a slut in her videos to get her far.


Pop artists write their own songs?


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

She was pretty good


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2011)

TheWayThingsR said:


> In before the winehouse hate.
> 
> She was one of the best songwriters of our time, she relied on her singing ability and songwriting not her looks and dancing like a slut in her videos to get her far.


Pop artists write their own songs?
[/quote]
She did write a lot of her songs and is known for being a great songwriter. Wouldn't label her as a pop singer.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

She was a junkie that could write some decent songs. No surprise here, but addicts die every day. What makes this one so special


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

RIP Amy...


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

I say no no no


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Another member of the 27 club.


See, I keep reading this in all the media reports, but I'll be damned if I ever compare her talents to those of Morrison, Hendrix, Joplin and Cobain....
[/quote]

I kinda thought the same, but she did have one hell of a voice...

WAY more soulful than you'd expect from a little Jewish girl from England...


----------



## muskielover1 (Dec 7, 2004)

TheWayThingsR said:


> Another member of the 27 club.


See, I keep reading this in all the media reports, but I'll be damned if I ever compare her talents to those of Morrison, Hendrix, Joplin and Cobain....
[/quote]
^THIS!!!!!!!!!!

[/quote]
She definately could drink and sniff as much as Jim did








[/quote]
i doubt it lol....


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

there were a few songs i quite liked. was never a fan of hers. she could of been so much more if she didnt lose herself in drugs and sh*t.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

This is how bad I am, I thought she was some 90's country singer when my GF told me about it. LOL I couldn't put a face with the name but heard the name before and couldn't tell you one song she sang our wrote. Drugies end up dead all the time.. that's what happens


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

Never liked her music but it's always sad to see someone that young end up dead from drugs/alcohol.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

charlie sheen ...calls her a quitter..


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

one less druggie
moving on


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

You can always tell who has never most likely had to deal with addiction based on their replies to things like this.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

zippa said:


> You can always tell who has never most likely had to deal with addiction based on their replies to things like this.


I think that's pretty impossible to judge just from a few words on the internet Zippa.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

memento said:


> You can always tell who has never most likely had to deal with addiction based on their replies to things like this.


I think that's pretty impossible to judge just from a few words on the internet Zippa.
[/quote]

Ok so then some are just insensitive pricks? Hows that one work for you? Hahahahaa... Me being one at times also.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Works fine for me








I'm a prick though not an insensitive one, but tell me... why should I care about her death ? Every day people die, and every day someone dies from suicide. I don't see the newspapers writing frontpages about them though.

Why should we care that much more about the death of this singing drunk cow ?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

memento said:


> Why should we care that much more about the death of this singing drunk cow ?


exactly
i dont know her, im not going to pretend that "my heart breaks" for her like all you feel good people do. ive had addiction in my family that resulted in a similar outcome. the lack of emotion towards ms. winehouse is she had all the money and fanfare in the world and still acted like a dipfuck. its hard to shed a tear for a spoiled druggie who couldnt cope when theres some 4 year child in the hospital with tubes coming out of him on a steady dose of chemo that has a few months at best.
yep, poor amy winehouse. 
its not called insensitive. thats what you think its called from your lack of hardships. its called stfu and move on. there are plenty of suffering people and a few thousand people that will die today that didnt self inflict it upon themselves.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2011)

There are a lot of druggies out there, and people do die daily from drug addiction. But she tried once upon a time to make people happy with her talents when other druggies didn't, and it wasn't all for the money fame and glamour. Check where she died, not mayfair or st john's wood with all the other "celebs", she died in camden.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

*Celebs...*

*They come...*










*...and go...*


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

R.I.P ... no need to be insensitive about it


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

bob351 said:


> R.I.P ... no need to be insensitive about it


Around the same time, a two-year old girl died in Zaandam (the Netherlands) by falling into the water in her parents garden. She died in the hospital.

Reality is, I care for these kinds of mortalities.... not for self destructive celebrities who "refused to go to rehab".


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^Exactly.

One drug addicted pop star overshadowed an entire country that had 90+ people violently murdered the day before....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

obviously...


----------



## Bawb2u (May 27, 2004)

She had an enormous talent and drive, something many people on here can't say. She achieved what she wanted to do but like many people that do, she couldn't handle the pressures that came with it. She fell in with a bad crowd and that was the ultimate undoing. Her story happens over and over again, especially in the "entertainment" industry. She became a commodity that could be exploited for corporate profit, without anybody caring that she was an actual human being, the same way you are all judging her as just another junkie. Success was her worst enemy, she was just another person eaten up and spit out by our insatiable need for the next big thing.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ Wow.

I can't imagine it being worded any more elloquently.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

^I disagree with the whole "fame made her a junkie" excuse when she herself admitted to drug use long before her career took off. *In my opinion, this isn't about her at all.* My bash isn't against Amy Winehouse. It's about the fact that celebrities get a free pass for stupidity because of a talent or gift. Just because she had talent doesnt make her suicide (in the literal definition of the word) excusable. I've had friends who ODed and the next thing I say is "What a f*cking idiot." Addiction addiction, blah blah blah. You choose to snort crap up your nose, inject it into your body. Stressed? Depressed? Go for a damn run. And the next person is going to say something along the lines of "Obviously you've never experienced addiction." You're exactly right, I haven't, because I'm not an idiot.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> Why should we care that much more about the death of this singing drunk cow ?


exactly
i dont know her, im not going to pretend that "my heart breaks" for her like all you feel good people do. ive had addiction in my family that resulted in a similar outcome. the lack of emotion towards ms. winehouse is she had all the money and fanfare in the world and still acted like a dipfuck. its hard to shed a tear for a spoiled druggie who couldnt cope when theres some 4 year child in the hospital with tubes coming out of him on a steady dose of chemo that has a few months at best.
yep, poor amy winehouse. 
its not called insensitive. thats what you think its called from your lack of hardships. its called stfu and move on. there are plenty of suffering people and a few thousand people that will die today that didnt self inflict it upon themselves.
[/quote]

God forbid we gfeel bad for someone who died likely because of drug use...I mean sh*t...some of us maybe actually KNEW people who died from the same problem and feel some compassion for the woman.

What does a child going through chemo have to do with this?


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> Why should we care that much more about the death of this singing drunk cow ?


exactly
i dont know her, im not going to pretend that "my heart breaks" for her like all you feel good people do. ive had addiction in my family that resulted in a similar outcome. the lack of emotion towards ms. winehouse is she had all the money and fanfare in the world and still acted like a dipfuck. its hard to shed a tear for a spoiled druggie who couldnt cope when theres some 4 year child in the hospital with tubes coming out of him on a steady dose of chemo that has a few months at best.
yep, poor amy winehouse. 
its not called insensitive. thats what you think its called from your lack of hardships. its called stfu and move on. there are plenty of suffering people and a few thousand people that will die today that didnt self inflict it upon themselves.
[/quote]

God forbid we gfeel bad for someone who died likely because of drug use...I mean sh*t...some of us maybe actually KNEW people who died from the same problem and feel some compassion for the woman.

What does a child going through chemo have to do with this?
[/quote]
did you know Amy Winehouse? Stop being dramatic. People OD and die every day and the world wants to put her on a pedestal. Addiction is weakness, she should have never started.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

I agree with a lot of your post TWTR... like "go for a run" or something instead of doing drugs.
I'm also very glad that you've never endured the pain and agony of dealing with a drug addiciton.
"Idiots" don't become addicted to drugs, people who at some point of their lives make a poor decision become addicted to drugs.
Once addicted, a person's sense of worth and values go completely out the window.

However, it's easy to tell others what's the best thing to do when you're living a completely different lifestyle.
Many drugs are easy to get addicted to... I've been fully addicted to about a half dozen in my life... and quit them all.
It was extremely difficult for me to do so, and I'm a hard-headed, stubborn son of a bitch. This stubbornness (often referred to as "will power") is what got me out of my addictions.

In the music business when you're surrounded by it all the time from every angle, I'm sure it's even harder to quit.
We're all born with different levels of "will power."
Unfortunately, Amy's wasn't "strong enough" to get herself out of the pickle she got herself into.


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

I made sure not to read A SINGLE WORD that anyone posted.

all I have to say is who the hell cares. shes no more important to me than some dude I dont even know.

PEACE


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

amazonjungle said:


> I made sure not to read A SINGLE WORD that anyone posted.
> 
> all I have to say is who the hell cares. shes no more important to me than some dude I dont even know.
> 
> PEACE


I'm "one up on ya bro..."

I read every word that you posted.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/spits on Piranha Man for being an ex-drug addict


----------



## amazonjungle (Jun 6, 2011)

F*ck pop culture. lick my bum everybody.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> /spits on Piranha Man for being an ex-drug addict


/detects traces of LSD on DT's spit


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Boobah said:


> Why should we care that much more about the death of this singing drunk cow ?


exactly
i dont know her, im not going to pretend that "my heart breaks" for her like all you feel good people do. ive had addiction in my family that resulted in a similar outcome. the lack of emotion towards ms. winehouse is she had all the money and fanfare in the world and still acted like a dipfuck. its hard to shed a tear for a spoiled druggie who couldnt cope when theres some 4 year child in the hospital with tubes coming out of him on a steady dose of chemo that has a few months at best.
yep, poor amy winehouse. 
its not called insensitive. thats what you think its called from your lack of hardships. its called stfu and move on. there are plenty of suffering people and a few thousand people that will die today that didnt self inflict it upon themselves.
[/quote]

God forbid we gfeel bad for someone who died likely because of drug use...I mean sh*t...some of us maybe actually KNEW people who died from the same problem and feel some compassion for the woman.

What does a child going through chemo have to do with this?
[/quote]
did you know Amy Winehouse? Stop being dramatic. People OD and die every day and the world wants to put her on a pedestal. Addiction is weakness, she should have never started.
[/quote]

Being dramatic? I feel bad for you if that's what you really think.

No one is putting her on a pedastal except the *sick f*cking American culture which must be constantly entertained*. Some of us just understand that she was a normal person and we feel empathy for her because we've all been in shitty mindsets before, she just never left hers.

Most in this thread have gone out of their way to tell us all that we are overreacting by NOT slamming her or making light of her death. Who is really being dramatic? Can't someone just pay their respects?

I'm watching The Pat Tillman Story and I can't believe how retarded 90% of the American population is, and how ass backwards their morality is. Never is something just quiet and respectful, everything has to be made into a God damn side show so SOMEONE can gain something, whether it be attention or some other benefit.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

10pointers said:


> No one is putting her on a pedastal except the *sick f*cking American culture which must be constantly entertained*.


took 45 posts to turn amy winehouse into an american bash
im dissapointed
this usually happens much faster


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

America deserves it, no offence to the small pockets of you who actually have a moral compass and a brain and use it.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

What's respect (or lack of it) got to do with it ?
Some of us care, some don't.
That's just life.

That opinions like that make people jump to conclusions that we "obviously never had to deal with addictions" just shows, imo, how little people actually know about each other as long as they do not become a celebrity.
I've lost enough people on OD's and suicide and yes, I cared for those people. I've been using myself for over 10 years and ended up in the hospital myself several times after a stupid OD, but as Piranha-man already mentioned : we all have a free will, even when drugs take over.
I wasn't a "product of my famous personality", I was just a stupid kid who made a lot of bad choices.

So was Amy Winehouse : not a victim of her fame, just a stupid girl who made wrong decisions.

Edit : c'mon, try hit me Danny


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

10pointers said:


> America deserves it, no offence to the small pockets of you who actually have a moral compass and a brain and use it.


Are we joking here? Take it elsewhere buddy.


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

TheWayThingsR said:


> America deserves it, no offence to the small pockets of you who actually have a moral compass and a brain and use it.


Are we joking here? Take it elsewhere buddy.
[/quote]

deserves it being the bashing, not the dead soldiers


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

10pointers said:


> America deserves it, no offence to the small pockets of you who actually have a moral compass and a brain and use it.


Are we joking here? Take it elsewhere buddy.
[/quote]

deserves it being the bashing, not the dead soldiers
[/quote]

When in a corner, bash America. Good job


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

Only on this forum can a limey pop singer's death be blamed on America. I love it.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

well someone hasn't been on deathtoamerica.com recently


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> well someone hasn't been on deathtoamerica.com recently


too busy browsing http://www.fuckcanada.com/

That link is not what you'd expect it to be


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Boobah said:


> well someone hasn't been on deathtoamerica.com recently


too busy browsing http://www.fuckcanada.com/

That link is not what you'd expect it to be
[/quote]







well played sir well played


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

I love Canada. It makes a great back yard. So don't knock it!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

canada (10pointers) is just our smaller younger brother who is jealous he cant dunk and is just throwing a hissy fit. 
/pats 10pointers on the head

its okay little brother, we still love you. and youll always have the honor of being our hat to keep us warm.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/this is the que for all Canadians and Americans to bash one another

Seriously, sympathy for a drug addict celebrity is not a quality many have. If you have it good for you, I got several trees for you to hug.


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

10pointers said:


> America deserves it, no offence to the small pockets of you who actually have a moral compass and a brain and use it.


Calm down Bob351... oh wait, Dannyboy.

Seriously, can we go one thread in the forum were its not USA vs Canada? If it continues, it'll be locked. If it gets derailed again, it'll be locked.

Now back to the original purpose of this thread, to remember a cracked out girl who could sing when she wasn't wasted beyond belief.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

In honor of b_ack51, this thread is no longer bash America/Canada. It is now a f*ck Ohio thread


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

In the words of Freddie Mercury, "another one bites the dust." I dont buy into the fame made me a druggy crap either. If you cant take the heat stay the fuk outta the kitchen.


----------



## zippa (Apr 29, 2005)

I am by no means a "tree hugger" nor do I feel overly connected to Winehouse. I simply feel any life lost due to addiction is tragic. She was a talent who the media is fixated on. Rightfully so. Millions listened to her music, went to her shows, etc but no one could manage to help her out of her own demise. In the end just another life taken by a disease that steals people from loved ones daily. With that I digress.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

/removes aviator shades in a sly manner

Common sense and proper discipline as a child keep me from jamming a syringe full of Heroin in my c*ck, but mostly common sense.

/puts on aviator shades in a sly manner


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

^


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Boobah said:


> In honor of b_ack51, this thread is no longer bash America/Canada. It is now a f*ck Ohio thread


At least it's something new.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> /removes aviator shades in a sly manner
> 
> Common sense and proper discipline as a child keep me from jamming a syringe full of Heroin in my c*ck, but mostly common sense.
> 
> /puts on aviator shades in a sly manner


that made me lol


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

did i hear f*ck ohio is the new theme?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey...

Hey hosers...

Hey... no worries, eh?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

no canadian says hoser for the record









too much sctv


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey... okay...

Hey, no worries, eh?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

f*ck you America!

TROLLOLOLOL


----------



## Guest (Jul 26, 2011)

How a







thread for a British celeb can turn into a US vs Canada thing is beyond me.


----------

